# Help with nib question



## triw51 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a gentleman who ordered a SN gent fountain pen but requested a Broad Stub Nib.  I am not knowledgable about nibs to know what he is requesting.  I have contacted Roy at Classic Nib and he referred me to Linda at Indy~Pen~Dance.  Linda referred me to Meister Nibs and I was told he could not help me.  I did gather from their comments that I would need to have a nib ground, Linda was willing to do that but did not have a nib big enough for the SN Gent.

Can anyone help me?  

Thanks William


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 30, 2012)

What is SN?


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 30, 2012)

If an "SN gent" is the same thing as or compatible with a full-size Gent, Kit Pen Nibs has 14 k nibs ($144) that can be reground to a medium-fine stub for an extra $55. Not the broad you're looking for, but maybe a solution?


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 30, 2012)

Goulet has Edison #6 broad nibs in stock. I'm almost positive these are the same as Meisternibs, and therefore should be compatible with a Gent. The #6 broad _might_ be large enough to grind to a broad stub - a question to ask of whoever's going to do your grinding.

http://www.gouletpens.com/Replacement_Nibs_s/989.htm


----------



## mredburn (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you checked the "golden Nib"?  goldennib.com


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 30, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Have you checked the "golden Nib"?  goldennib.com



Correction: thegoldennib.com


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 30, 2012)

There are several broad size steel available at Meister Nibs here.
Meisternibs - Steel Nibs

Once purchased the nib would then need to be ground as a stub. Here is a link on exactly what a stub is. Stub Italic

As Linda mentioned, once you have a broad nib she would be able to grind it for you, it is just that we do not carry broad nibs that will fit the large Gentleman's pens.  Currently the only broad nibs that we have available only fit Bexley pens.


----------

